# Ariens 8hp Snowblower impeller shaft slack



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Ariens 8hp snowblower model 924050 has slop in the driveshaft from the impeller to the auger gear box.

The auger shaft seems ok no extra play in any direction.

Does this sound like the gear on the shaft and in the auger box is bad?

Everything does work just noisy.

Pulley for impeller and auger does appear to be all the way forward,but if you move the impeller it will move about 3/4 inch back and forth.

Thanks...............


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

Sounds like something in the auger worm gear drive is worn. It should not slide in and out as you describe. I just rebuilt a Toro worm drive. There are thrust bearings and bronze bushing in there that are likely worn. On the Toro there is also a snap ring that hold the thrust bearing and worm in place. If that fails it would do as you describe. If you run it in this state it will start to eat the teeth on the brass worm gear. The worm gear is expensive so you don't want to kill it. Before winter you may want to break it down and give it a good going over. See if you can get the exploded parts diagram so you know all the parts and the assembly.
I would also remove the belt and inspect the main bearing near the pulley.
Good luck.


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for the response nbpt100!
I did check on a parts diagram ,didn't see a snap ring as I thought the same thing.
Guess the only way to find out is to tear it down.
I just wonder if the main bearing by the pulley could cause the forward movement of the shaft.
Most of the time when a bearing goes bad its the side to side movement isn't it?
Thanks again......


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

Yea you are right. But, there may be some slop in it that may not be obvious with the belt tension on it.
Good Luck and make sure you use the correct lubrication. Some use 90 weight, while others use no. 00 Grease. Some of the less expensive models use No. 2 grease. I know Areins has their own gear oil. If you want to go by the book buy their worm gear oil.

I don't You can't go wrong with the 90 wt. GL5 on an older machine AS LONG AS you have good seals and gaskets. That is the reason some manufactures use the other thicker lubricants which won't easily run out if there are seal issues. I have mixed Grease with 90 wt to get something of the consistency of the No. 00 grease.


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

I pulled the main bearing and it doesn't look too good.
Ordered a new one.
Thanks nbpt100 I will check into the 00 grease.


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Forgot to update this .Sorry
I did change out the bearing and that seems to have fixed the problem.
Not a fun job though,had a hard time getting the yoke off the shaft,
thought I was going to have to cut it off.


----------

